# Your worst, most drunkest/highest picture ever



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Came up with this just now looking through my hard drive and reminiscing; since laughing at yourself can provide the absolute best source of comedy imagineable, I want to see if anyone can top this state of being utterly and completely wrecked. No pictures of other people passed out with sh*t drawn on them that circulates around the internet sil vous plait.

View attachment 66968


This shot was taken on the third night of a three day bender I took around christmas time. On this particular night, a friend of mine and myself tried to see if we could drink a bottle containing 101 shots of bacardi in a single sitting. We measured the bottle the next day and found out we had only made it through about 55 shots which I could have guessed based on my brain attempting to leap out from my skull the moment I woke up.

See if anyone can beat this, and please feel free to laugh and make fun of the picture, that's the point after all.

EDIT: Yes I know I look like a homeless person, three days of drinking without shaving will do that


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Came up with this just now looking through my hard drive and reminiscing; since laughing at yourself can provide the absolute best source of comedy imagineable, I want to see if anyone can top this state of being utterly and completely wrecked. No pictures of other people passed out with sh*t drawn on them that circulates around the internet sil vous plait.
> 
> View attachment 66968
> 
> ...










I'll have to search around for one, but that one is damn good.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I couldn't even stand straight when that was taken, f*ck I laughed so hard when I found it on my disk just now


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

oh sh*t i have pictures from the night i drank absynthe on my old harddrive,im gonna have to dig em up now.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Ok I have one, I was wasted but still standing. I'm on the left.

View attachment 66969


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

god el twicho u are f*cking ugly


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> god el twicho u are f*cking ugly
> [snapback]1084990[/snapback]​


That's obviously not in my best state, but I'm pretty fuckin happy with the way I look actually, and I never have no trouble finding women, virgin

EDIT: lol, Nice one Az. Even has the "not just because I'm drinking, but I really really love you guys" element in there too


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i got sh*t to beat that, i have to look through all my pictures

and scan it, how bout a picture of one of my buddies with puke in mid flight

its not some picture from the internet it some one i know


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

that was a low blow twicho


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, this is not a mugshot, but a picture I took with my phone of two beers I was trying to drink, while I was pissing at a urinal, does that count ?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

that sh*t looks like dhiarrhea


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

VIRG!








I will go on a drinking bender...Sooon...And snap a picture of me rocking the Afro and Side Burns and post that bitch up. mim pretty sober right now got off the river.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Not a full face shot but thisis what 6 Vic's will do to ones eyes.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

I have a really good/bad picture of me while shitfaced. I'll have to dig it up. We did this Womanless Beauty Contest at my Bar to raise money for relay for life ( cancer victims) Not only was I sh*t faced, but dressed as a woman. When I find it I'll post it here.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Well, this is not a mugshot, but a picture I took with my phone of two beers I was trying to drink, while I was pissing at a urinal, does that count ?
> [snapback]1084999[/snapback]​


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Here's me wasted walking around my house last week LOL!

View attachment 66977


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Well, this is not a mugshot, but a picture I took with my phone of two beers I was trying to drink, while I was pissing at a urinal, does that count ?
> [snapback]1084999[/snapback]​


Hahaha, solid man.



doctorvtec said:


> Not a full face shot but thisis what 6 Vic's will do to ones eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I've had a few times with the opposite, where I've looked in the mirror and my pupils were so big it looked like my eye color was black. Mind you, my teeth were also shimmering multicolored and the celing was coming down to give me a hug, but I'm pretty sure my eyes were completely zapped.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> that was a low blow twicho
> [snapback]1084996[/snapback]​


I'm sorry, someday you'll find that special lady who is willing to bargain to a dollar amount your budget can afford, just be patient homeslice.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wuts a vicatin high like?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i know one of my buddies or my gf has a pic of me after we smoked a one or 1.5 ounce joint between 4 ppl. i look really chinese, but im irish-canadian...what eyes you can see, blend in with my red shirt,lol.

but its not that that makes it funny. just the whole "duhhhh...im stoned....where am i....wheres my food..." look...

then theres a pic i think my sister has of me loaded off my ass at 5am on a cruise, i had just smoked a fatty to my head, and had been drinking ALLLL day...i couldnt believe i got myself dressed that day...or even got back to my room,lol.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

found another crappy phone pic and kind of a drunk picture from New Year's.. I really need to start taking more drunk pics


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

after drinkin all day in the pheonix sun at a the fire bird race way

watchin drag raceing, i have better drunk pictres but i dont feel like lookin

trough all that sh*t, it took enough work to get this one


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

View attachment 66994


i'm on the right, singing to op ivy in my garage... not the worst state ive been in, but probably one of a few pics

heres some more with people both known and unknown to me. These are from a school trip to calgary..

NOT ME! (i thought it would fit into this post though)
View attachment 66997


View attachment 66998


i dont know who this girl is 
View attachment 66999


View attachment 67000


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

sometimes its so freaky when someone is looking RIGHT at the lens of the camera.lol. GLAAAARE


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

My mates got most of the pics of me drunk on his computer, when he comes online il get him to send me them. Il have a look through my pics here and see if i can scan them in. I just know that il be able to beet you all if i find a pic of me from my prom


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

plastered at orchid. same night as the pic i posted on the mugshot thread, later though.
View attachment 67012


and for fun this is my friend romeo. i went to go visit my ex and he wanted to come along. i let him and he stumbled out of my car and proceeded to yak all over himself.

View attachment 67013


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

oh, here's a little collection of pics from this rave we went to a couple years ago. guess what we were all fucked up on?


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

here's a few of mine, the first one was one night when i spent £250 in a club on champagne and other stuff! i did dread it the morning after!

and the second one was a friday night on the town when i got home, pretty drunk!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> plastered at orchid. same night as the pic i posted on the mugshot thread, later though.
> View attachment 67012
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

This thread should be pinned.

Gotta love those Molson Ice's!
This is me after a long, long night...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't really get trashed. This is probably my closest. I am the guy pointing at my freind...


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

haha great pics i have afew good ones at home that i will add later.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> I don't really get trashed. This is probably my closest. I am the guy pointing at my freind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the first picture are you playing simpsons life? lol

Damn i never thought about getting pictures. Wait i have one. let me go look for it.

EDIT: I found the picture but my computer wont transfer the pics. Let me work on it sum. It was a long ass time ago though.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Avatar~God said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really get trashed. This is probably my closest. I am the guy pointing at my freind...
> ...


Actually it was simpsons clue, but good eye.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Came up with this just now looking through my hard drive and reminiscing; since laughing at yourself can provide the absolute best source of comedy imagineable, I want to see if anyone can top this state of being utterly and completely wrecked. No pictures of other people passed out with sh*t drawn on them that circulates around the internet sil vous plait.
> 
> View attachment 66968
> 
> ...


Here are two of mine


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

to many flips in ur pictures jiggy


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> to many flips in ur pictures jiggy
> [snapback]1085777[/snapback]​


What the hell are flips?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

philipinos u dumb sh*t


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I got to get out and party somemore ...


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Alright this was taken a while ago. My parents were gone for the weekend. All of sudden bunch of people run in my room and wake my ass up. So i put a shirt on. Then we rolled up a blunt. Nothings better then a nice blunt in the morning lmao. Some one got lucky that weekend







(not with the girl in the pic)


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> philipinos u dumb sh*t
> [snapback]1085788[/snapback]​


Racist.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how am i racist...ugly


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> philipinos u dumb sh*t
> [snapback]1085788[/snapback]​


FILIPINO*


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

i thought this topis was the highest and drunked pictures.? all these pics people post dont look like it.... kinda suck


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> how am i racist...ugly
> [snapback]1085800[/snapback]​


THAT is funny. You of all people calling me ugly.

Virgin.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> i thought this topis was the highest and drunked pictures.? all these pics people post dont look like it.... kinda suck
> [snapback]1085806[/snapback]​


haha lmao. There is no way in i have a picture of the most highest iv been or drunkest. I dont really worrie about it when im fucked up.

In my picture that is the highest i have ever been on picture. Thats the only pic of me blazin. I was like 16


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

This might not work because i havnt a clue how to work the scanner, and if it does work it will probably be blurry. And yes, i know i only look about 12, but this was last year when i was 16. It's not a pic of me drunk, as they're on a friends computer, but its a pic of me about 2 days after a party that involved a bath full of beer. And i ended up being the one who got owned

I used to have longish hair


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> I got to get out and party somemore ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got to drink more.









Im working on getting some Cash and some Liqour :nod:


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

hahaha yeah. i dont think to many ppl have camera when there getting balzed. or if they do at first they wont at the end of the nite


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Came up with this just now looking through my hard drive and reminiscing; since laughing at yourself can provide the absolute best source of comedy imagineable, I want to see if anyone can top this state of being utterly and completely wrecked. No pictures of other people passed out with sh*t drawn on them that circulates around the internet sil vous plait.
> ...


this dude is a straight up pimp with the blunt hanging out of his mouth hahahahaa i love it


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Avatar~God said:


> Alright this was taken a while ago. My parents were gone for the weekend. All of sudden bunch of people run in my room and wake my ass up. So i put a shirt on. Then we rolled up a blunt. Nothings better then a nice blunt in the morning lmao. Some one got lucky that weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY sh*t TEENA BRANDON LIVESSSS...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> hahaha yeah. i dont think to many ppl have camera when there getting balzed. or if they do at first they wont at the end of the nite
> [snapback]1085860[/snapback]​


Seriously, please don't ruin my thread by commenting in it. Go play somewhere else, pop some ritalin, play with your GI Joe toys or whatever else it is you do


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> OfaRevolution31 said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha yeah. i dont think to many ppl have camera when there getting balzed. or if they do at first they wont at the end of the nite
> ...


ok dude. i will go take shot of heroin, then go play wit m toys, since i do that s**t..







wtf. r u trying to be funny, or do u think i am like you, snd do that stuff.. i quit dude.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > I got to get out and party somemore ...
> ...


Haha story of my life gordeez











elTwitcho said:


> OfaRevolution31 said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha yeah. i dont think to many ppl have camera when there getting balzed. or if they do at first they wont at the end of the nite
> ...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Please post more pix guys... these are CLASSIC!


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

The picture with the bottle of absynth is a picture from the most drunk i've ever been. The other one is the night after









View attachment 67069


View attachment 67068


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

This i made when i was drunk

View attachment 67070


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Absinth is the shiznit...nice!


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

nice pics.. u look good=)


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm going camping at the River this weekend i'll post some pictures when i get back. thats if i don't fall in and die lol.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> The picture with the bottle of absynth is a picture from the most drunk i've ever been. The other one is the night after
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, nice. The one time I drank absinthe I vaguely remember walking backwards to the bathroom and that was about it. I woke up the next day and my buddy was like "check out this awesome website!" and he fuckin posted pictures of me passed out online


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

did u beat his ass u grungy f*ck?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> did u *beat his ass* u grungy f*ck?
> [snapback]1086275[/snapback]​


man, the amount of **** erotic comments coming from you lately is freaking me right out









And no I didn't do anything right away, I got him back afterwards when I got his SN and Password from a forum he moderates and made him look ridiculous.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

are u calling me gay?...ill eat ur f*cking kids #REMOVED#


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

REmember how KALEEM LOHAN said he gave up on women?
Well, he Moved along to GUYS. I think he REALLY likes you though Twitcho.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

listen u balooga whale...dont u have a heart attack to get or something


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't have any drunk pics of me but here's a good one of one of my buds, he tried to hump the blue cooler before passing out:

View attachment 67129


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

JAC said:


> I don't have any drunk pics of me but here's a good one of one of my buds, he tried to hump the blue cooler before passing out:
> 
> View attachment 67129
> 
> [snapback]1086781[/snapback]​


hahaha, it looks like a bunch of hispanics mugged a lone white dude and took his ice chest.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

hyphen said:


> JAC said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any drunk pics of me but here's a good one of one of my buds, he tried to hump the blue cooler before passing out:
> ...










Thats funny sh*t


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

This definitely one of my most drunkest pictures, ya i am just passed out on the floor with the dog


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

~SUNshine~ said:


> This definitely one of my most drunkest pictures, ya i am just passed out on the floor with the dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaha thats a good one!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

All I can get from work right now, I have to find the other site of some of my drunk ass pics. Got a few of me from some parties we had completely plastered. (Some are on a cd, so I'll have to find it when I get home).
These two pics are both from Halloween Weekend, one on Friday and one on Saturday.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

hyphen said:


> ...and for fun this is my friend romeo. i went to go visit my ex and he wanted to come along. i let him and he stumbled out of my car and proceeded to yak all over himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Blech









TTT
This thread deserves to be sent back to page 1.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> listen u balooga whale...dont u have a heart attack to get or something
> [snapback]1086525[/snapback]​


And dont you have a Hairy palm or blow-up doll to get too ?


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> This might not work because i havnt a clue how to work the scanner, and if it does work it will probably be blurry. And yes, i know i only look about 12, but this was last year when i was 16. It's not a pic of me drunk, as they're on a friends computer, but its a pic of me about 2 days after a party that involved a bath full of beer. And i ended up being the one who got owned
> 
> I used to have longish hair
> [snapback]1085839[/snapback]​


hahha dude did your girlfriend just leave you?? check this out i think its him

http://www.big-boys.com/articles/dontwantyouback.html


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

No thats not me, it looks nothing like me. But good vid!


----------

